# Property size question



## citysleuth (Nov 3, 2008)

I already own a large three story property in southern Italy for many years, which I'm now trying to get valued. 

I see other properties advertised with square metres sizes stated, e.g. "Habitable surface: 235 m²"

Does anybody know what the official definition / convention is when stating property sizes? I'm assuming that you can't just measure the 2 overall external dimensions of the house..

So would that 235 m² stated include entrance hallway, corridors, balconies, kitchen, bathrooms etc?

Or is it just the sum total of lounge, dining room, bedrooms, study ?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There are multiple different methods. 

I think the standard way is to measure from the inside walls. Including everything.

But there are methods that include balconies,garages and other elements. If they are included those elements aren't included 100%. x% for this. A different percentage for something else.

Habitable also implies that it fits the definition for habitable. Ceiling has to be a certain height. Each bedroom has to have a window. You can have a bathroom or hall without a window but other rooms need windows.


----------



## citysleuth (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay thanks. I'll go "with the inside total L x W method and call it "total internal area" or some such.

Fortunately nearly everything meets the definition of habitable, as there are high ceilings throughout and every room and space including hallways have windows.


----------

